# Darklight 2011 Cross-Country Haunt Tour



## thrilltainment (Mar 5, 2010)

Keeping up with customers and getting insights to the industry has been key to our business this year. As I'm writing this, I'm planning our upcoming cross-country haunt tour for the Halloween season. Besides the tremendous amount of fun we'll have visiting some of the best haunts in the country (I'm sure many of you are jealous), we'll be able to get insight on how customers are lighting their displays and get new ideas on how to make Darklight's products even better. If any of you on this forum are along the way and willing to host us while we're in town, we would greatly appreciate it =)

This turns out to be a lot more travelling than we've ever done, but we're young and super excited!

I'm posting our upcoming itinerary and hoping people on this forum can offer suggestions on places to go to help fill the gaps in between. We'll be flying and driving to many of these places. To add to the madness, we have 3 trade shows to attend along the way in October and November!

Ok here's our schedule:
9/30 - Pirates of Emerson, Pleasanton, CA
10/3-5 - Erebus and local haunts, Detroit, MI
10/6-7 - Statesville Prison, hang out with Zombie Army, Chicago, IL
10/8 - Nightmare New England, Litchfield, NH
10/9 - The Haunted Graveyard, Lake Compounce, CT
10/10 - Six Flags New Jersey and Bayville Scream Park, NJ and NY
10/11-13 tour a few days in New York --- any haunts there open Tues 11th and Wed 12th?
10/14-17 exhibiting at American Science and Technology Center conference, Baltimore, MD
10/18-19 -- need suggestions for this Tues and Wed, will still be in the Baltimore area.
10/20 - House of Shock, The Mortuary, New Orleans, LA
10/21 - 13th Gate, Baton Rouge, LA
10/22 - Nightmare on the Bayou, Houston, TX
10/23 - Phobia, Houston, TX
10/24 - House of Torment, Austin, TX
10/25 - 13th Floor, San Antonio, TX
10/26-27 - friend's new haunt (dunno the name yet), Laredo, TX
10/28-30 LDI conference and Busch Gardens, Orlando, FL
10/31 - Halloween Horror Night, Orlando, FL
11/1-3 - hanging out in Orlando
11/4 - Netherworld, Atlanta, GA
11/5 - Disturbia, Huntsville, TN
11/6-10 hanging out somewhere, suggestions?
11/11-12 Legendary Haunt Tour
11/14-18 IAAPA - exhibiting

Please offer some feedback and we hope to meet many of you along the way on our tour of the country!

- Quan


----------

